# Backing iTunes to iCloud or Google Drive



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

How do I back up entire iTunes library to iCloud or Google Drive. I am using a Mac Mini running Mavericks. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How big is your iTunes library?

Home -> Music -> iTunes, right click and get info.
If you library is big, iCloud and Google drive might not be best option, and you might want to bit the bullet and buy iTunes Music Match which includes online backup.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

My iTunes folder is 6.25 Gb. I have just bought a 7 gen 16 Gb one so it could get quite large.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The free iCloud account includes 5GB. If you need more than that, here's the pricing structure.

https://support.apple.com/kb/HT5879

Google Drive gives you 15GB for all Google services including Gmail. If you want to use that, you'd have to install something on your computer to map a drive. I think that's a available. I haven't used it. And then you'd need to use another program to sync the iTunes directory with the Google Drive directory. That's a more complex solution.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

One other question, why do you want it backed up to the cloud:

1) Just to have a back up
2) Have the option of streaming your music
3) Access to your music online (Not using the iPhone)

As TonyB25 has said, it can can be done, but your ultimate purpose might determine which is the best option and least amount of work.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just want to back up the iTunes Library to avoid having to reload all my CDs and re-download all my purchases from iTunes. I have copied the iTunes folder to the Google Drive (not sure if I have done it correctly), but not sure if it auto backs up as my personal stuff does.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

That's work. Do you also have a local backup?


----------

